# Help the towers are messing up my analog and digital and fm reception



## tvtronics (Jan 12, 2009)

well i need help with ota i have 2 towers here 4 fm transmitters now 5 96.9 fm90.1 105.7 translator low power fm, 104.5,(106.1 moved from the other tower which still has walk 97.5 and am 1370 broadcasting from it. The towers mess up all the vhf spectrum and fm 88-108 also guitar amps here radio on computer speakers hear radio when there off, car alarms dont work garage doors dont open or close due to towers fcc no help at all they came out here with there gear thats it contacted radio stations never showed. I have radio on uhf and vhf heringbone pattern on vhf 2,3,4,5,8,10,11, radio and 9 ch 61 has radio uhf my neighbors have problems also im on a hill in a valley even cable is affected also tried a radishack fm trap does the traps they sell attenuate 88-108mhz


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

There is nothing the Fcc can do if the stations are running at their authorized power, and their harmonics are within specified limits. What you are probably experiencing is an overload of the first amp stage in your receiver. A Radio Shack fm trap isnt going to get it. What you need is very expensive. Short of moving, your only options are to use a delivery system isolated from FM, such as satellite, or invest in some very expensive tunable traps, one for each station causing your overload. You might be able to find a commercial grade receiver that would work better than the cheaply built tuners in most tv's.


----------



## no static at all (Jan 17, 2009)

tvtronics said:


> well i need help with ota i have 2 towers here 4 fm transmitters now 5 96.9 fm90.1..... radishack fm trap does the traps they sell attenuate 88-108mhz


Hi,

I have some potent FM interference at my location as well. I am using an HLSJ (Google search-can't post URL yet) which addresses the _"entire"_ FM band. The RS trap does not attenuate below 92 MHZ very well.

The HLSJ will attenuate all frequencies below VHF channel 7 as well. I'm not sure if you are interested in any of the low VHF digital channels. If so, you can try the Winegard FM trap (FT 3000), which will also address the "entire" FM band.

Not sure how much this will help; but should work better than the Radio Shack trap without spending a lot of cash.

***I have attached my FM FOOL profile to show the incredible FM energy at my location.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Your post is a little hard to read as there are a lot of items that are run together. If you are that close to these towers, I think the odds of you getting acceptable OTA signals is low. Your best bet is to go with Cable and put the onus on the cable company to make sure that the cable connections and shielding are sufficient to give you good TV signals. With regard to computer speakers and guitar amps, they are going to be very susceptible especially to strong AM stations. Any marginal connection will act as a diode and detect that signal which then gets amplified by the Amp. The best recommendation for these problems is to get some snap on Ferrites at Radio Shack and use them on the power cords to the amp first and then if that doesn't fix it you may need to use them on the signal and speaker wires. Any wire can act as an antenna to these high level signals. The ferrites placed right next to the amp act as an inductive choke and will decrease the signal strength of the offending signal. You are not going to find a universal solution that fixes all of these. You will have to approach each of the problems individually. Not a pleasant task. 

..Doyle


----------



## no static at all (Jan 17, 2009)

DoyleS said:


> If you are that close to these towers, I think the odds of you getting acceptable OTA signals is low. Your best bet is to go with Cable and put the onus on the cable company to make sure that the cable connections and shielding are sufficient to give you good TV signals.


 I disagree. 6th generation chipset equipped ATSC tuners are very good at dealing with strong local FM and TV stations as long as no amplification is used. With just a $3.99 HLSJ & $3.99 UVSJ filter, I receive 99% of the analog & digital stations(47, not including subchannels) within 70 miles of here. No special coax (RG-6 Carol cable from Home depot), no special connectors(Standard F Fittings crimped with pliers).


----------



## no static at all (Jan 17, 2009)

HLSJ- http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=HLSJ

UVSJ- http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=UVSJ


----------

